# Pedalkontaktverlust auf Trails



## Bierschinken88 (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit ein kleines Problem:
Bin ich auf Trails mit mehreren aufeinander folgenden Stufen unterwegs, verliere ich ganz gerne mal den Kontakt zu den Pedalen. Sprich, Fuß ist kurz in der Luft, Landung erfolgt auf dem Pedal willkürlich und der Fuß steht dann beim nächsten "Schlag" nicht optimal auf dem Pedal.

Passiert das bei schneller fahrt auf längerer Abfahrt, wirds mitunter ungemütlich, weil so einfach kein sicheres Manövrieren mehr gegeben ist.

Pedale stehen bei der Fahrt in der Horizontalen.
Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Danke!

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## noocelo (28. Juni 2014)

... k. a. welche pedal-/schuhkombination du fährst, jedoch wurde es bei mir deutlich besser mit flats und five/ten-gamaschen plus 'heavy feet' (vgl. 'mastering mountainbike skills' v. brian lopes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich fahr NC-17 Sudpin III und Adidas Terrex Schuhe.
Also eigentlich gescheites Material.

Glaube es ist eher eine Sache der "heavy feet".


----------



## berkel (28. Juni 2014)

Heavy feet und zwischen den Pedalen verkeilen: den vorderen Fuß nach vorne drücken und dabei die Ferse etwas senken, den hinteren Fuß nach hinten drücken und die Ferse etwas heben.


----------



## ron101 (29. Juni 2014)

Fusstellung wie Berkel erwähnt, und die Körperspannung halten, dann sollte es nicht mehr passieren.
Mir passierte es anfänglich, als ich von Klickies auf Flats umgestiegen bin, oder während der Zeit als ich beides fuhr.
Cheers
ron


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juni 2014)

Knie nicht strecken, sondern mit gebeugten Beinen das Fahrrad in den Bodenverkauf drücken - aktiv, und nicht passiv fahren...


----------



## Marc B (30. Juni 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Heavy feet und zwischen den Pedalen verkeilen: den vorderen Fuß nach vorne drücken und dabei die Ferse etwas senken, den hinteren Fuß nach hinten drücken und die Ferse etwas heben.



Man kann seine Füße auch so einkeilen, dass beide Fußspitzen nach unten zeigen (Ferse angehoben) - habe beide Versionen getestet und finde die mit der abgesenkten Ferse vorne nicht optimal. Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

So passt es mir besser in der Praxis:


----------



## berkel (30. Juni 2014)

@Marc B

Dein Foto zeigt eine Absprungphase, da verkeilt man sich ja gegen den Lenker. Beim Fahren über ruppigen Untergrund wäre das sehr ungünstig. Ich denke nicht, dass du mit der gezeigten Fußstellung bergab fährst?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. Juni 2014)

Marc ist Experte, der weiß schon wovon er spricht.


----------



## xalex (1. Juli 2014)

mag sein, aber auch experten können irren... ein schlag, der zu relativer verlangsamung des rades zu deiner körpermasse führt, führt zum abrutschen nach vorne. ganz doof. ist zumindest meine praktische erfahrung mit dieser fusstellung und macht auch theoretisch sinn

nach meienr erfahrung: heavy feet & heels down (also beide) als grundposition funktioniert am besten, wobei das je nach fahraktion ja auch dynamisch ist. bei einem absprung ist meine fußstellung auch so wie auf dem photo


----------



## Marc B (1. Juli 2014)

Sorry für das falsches Foto und das Missverständnis meinerseits 

Ich meinte das Anlupfen des Hinterrades per dynamischer Streckung, da habe ich es immer so gemacht mit beiden Fußspitzen unten, letztens meinte jemand zu mir, dass man beim vorderen Fuß die Ferse unten haben sollte - habe das dann direkt mal  ausprobiert und es als für mich nicht sinnvoll beurteilt. Im Trail selber wechselt das wahrscheinlich häufig, da man ja sehr häufig kleine Bunny Hops etc. macht.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (2. Juli 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> mag sein, aber auch experten können irren... ein schlag, der zu relativer verlangsamung des rades zu deiner körpermasse führt, führt zum abrutschen nach vorne. ganz doof. ist zumindest meine praktische erfahrung mit dieser fusstellung und macht auch theoretisch sinn
> 
> nach meienr erfahrung: heavy feet & heels down (also beide) als grundposition funktioniert am besten, wobei das je nach fahraktion ja auch dynamisch ist. bei einem absprung ist meine fußstellung auch so wie auf dem photo



Also ich habe ebenfalls beide Versen nach unten und "stemme" mich sozusagen gegen die Pedale.
Funktioniert so für mich irgendwie einfach am besten.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juli 2014)

klingt für mich so als wäre die Körperposition auf dem Radl auch falsch
zum Beispiel zu weit hinterm Sattel und deutlich in der Hocke -> typische Anfängerposition
dadurch kann man die Bewegung des Radl nicht mehr mit den Beinen ausgleichen und steht auch zu steif auf dem Radl
und zack verliert man den Kontakt zum Pedal

Beim DH fahren kann man sich auch nicht extrem in die Pedale verkeilen, da man sonst schnell mit der Schuhspitze wo hängen bleibt.
Ich hab den vorderen Fuß leicht nach oben und den hinteren leicht nach unten, glaub ich. Achte da nicht wirklich drauf.
Wichtig ist halt die auf und ab Bewegungen flüssig mit den Beinen auszugleichen

Das kommt mit der Zeit von alleine sobald man sich sicherer fühlt.
Erzwingen kann man es nicht, aber halt darauf achten locker auf dem Radl zu bleiben und nicht zu weit hinten oder die Beine zu sehr anzuwinkeln


----------



## pndrev (3. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sorry für das falsches Foto und das Missverständnis meinerseits
> 
> Ich meinte das Anlupfen des Hinterrades per dynamischer Streckung, da habe ich es immer so gemacht mit beiden Fußspitzen unten,



Das hat doch aber mit der Fragestellung nach Kontaktverlust bei ruppigen Trails nichts zu tun...?


Zur Frage: "Heels Down", und "Heavy Feet". Ich merke bei mir auch immer den Unterschied, ob ich mir das nochmal bewußt mache vor der Abfahrt oder nicht. Das Problem in den Beinen zu steif zu sein und nicht immer alles aktiv mitzufedern habe ich auch - versuche, die Knie leicht zu beugen und wirklich aktiv mitzugehen.


----------



## Marc B (4. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das hat doch aber mit der Fragestellung nach Kontaktverlust bei ruppigen Trails nichts zu tun...?



Deshalb ja sorry für das Missverständnis meinerseits  War im falschen Film.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eos308 (13. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

meine Frage bezieht sich zwar nicht direkt auf den Kontaktverlust, gehört aber auch zur Fußstellung/den besprochenen Techniken. Was das Radfahren an sich betrifft, bin ich quasi damit aufgewachsen aber im DH noch relativ grün.
Da ich bisher immer mit SPDs gefahren bin, nun folgendes für meine Umgewöhnung auf Platformpedale:

Um so gut wie möglich Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen, befinden sich die Pedale unter dem Fußballen. Es schauen vielleicht 10-20mm vom Schuh über das Pedal hinaus. 
Wenn ich jetzt aber mehr Kontrolle brauche, muss ich das Pedal ziemlich mittig nehmen (Gerade für das Verkeilen, welches ich morgen gleich ausprobieren werde, da ich dieselben Schwierigkeiten wie der Ersteller hatte, oder für Bunnyhops usw.

Soll ich mir etwa die Fußstellung in der Mitte des Pedals angewöhnen oder muss man vor jedem Sprung, Wurzel erst mal auf den Pedalen umher rutschen? Oder gibt es irgendeine Zwischenlösung aus beidem?

Vorab Danke und verregnete Grüße,

Eos


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2014)

Eos308 schrieb:


> Soll ich mir etwa die Fußstellung in der Mitte des Pedals angewöhnen oder muss man vor jedem Sprung, Wurzel erst mal auf den Pedalen umher rutschen? Oder gibt es irgendeine Zwischenlösung aus beidem?
> 
> Vorab Danke und verregnete Grüße,
> 
> Eos


Hallo,

ich fahre seit einiger Zeit nur noch Clicks, auch am Dh Rad.
In der Umgewöhnungsphase fand ich das sehr weit vorne stehen am Dh Rad sehr anstrengend für die Waden. 
Wenn genügend Muskulatur vorhanden ist, so hat man aber einen deutlichen Komfortgewinn. 
Am Tourenrad fahre ich schon viele Jahre Clicks doch hier ist es weniger anstrengend. 

Mittlerweile würde ich auch auf den Flatpedals sehr weit vorne stehen,
gerade da das Fussgelenk nochmal viel ausgleichen kann.
Ich würde versuchen weit vorne auf dem Flat eine sichere Position zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eos308 (13. Juli 2014)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.

Das hatte ich ja fast schon befürchtet. Ich habe das auch heute gleich mal probiert mit dem weit vorne stehen. Was den Grip anbelangt, bin ich (trotz Klick Verwöhnung) wirklich beeindruckt, wie gut man dank verkeilen auf den Pedalen stehen kann. Aber zum vorwärts kommen, braucht man schon etwas mehr Energie, wie du schon sagtest, teatimetom. Aber die Waden sollen ja auch etwas zu tun haben 

Gut, aber im DH bereicht ist man ja eh weniger am Strampeln als sonst

Grüße


----------



## redVellocet (15. Juli 2014)

Ich zitiere hier einfach mal James Wilson:

"Pedaling your bike is much more like squatting or deadlifting than running or jumping. And when you look at the lower leg and foot mechanics of this type of movement you see that you do not want to be balancing on and pushing through the ball of your foot.

This is why you naturally go to a mid-foot position on flat pedals. If you don’t have someone telling you that it is wrong and strapping your feet to where they “should” go most people would naturally find this foot position themselves and stick with it.

Your body, which is infinitely smarter than all of the experts who are “lecturing birds on how to fly” in this matter, instantly recognizes what they don’t – that you are far more balanced and powerful in that mid-foot position than you are trying to balance on your toes."


----------



## Eos308 (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, interessant.
Bloß habe ich beim Pedalieren in der Mittelposition immer das Gefühl, mein Bein wäre "zu kurz" oder es ist einfach nur ungewohnt, da ich schon immer mit dem Fußballen gefahren bin. 
Aber das mit dem Deadlifting kann schon hinhauen, anstrengender ist das Treten in der Stellung auf jeden Fall

danke Dir!

Aber weshalb fährt man mit SPDs dann immer noch mit dem Fußballen?


----------



## redVellocet (15. Juli 2014)

Eos308 schrieb:


> Aber weshalb fährt man mit SPDs dann immer noch mit dem Fußballen?



"Tradition?"
Keine Ahnung, wird ja irgendwie schon immer so gemacht. Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass auf Pinkbike in einem Artikel mal erwähnt wurde, dass einige Pros kritisieren, dass der Verstellbereich der Cleats am Schuh meist viel zu weit vorne sitzt, ich finde es aber gerade nicht mehr.

Als ich selbst mit dem MTBn angefangen habe, habe ich auch immer versucht auf meinen Flats mit dem Ballen zu fahren, fand das aber immer relativ befremdlich und ermüdend. Mittlerweile stehe ich wieder ein gutes Stück Richtung Mitte, es fühlt sich einfach für mich besser an.

EDIT: Hier auch noch was dazu:


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Juli 2014)

Heavy Feet/Light Hands, und die passende Schuh/Pedalkombi, dann sollte es eigentlich keinerlei Probleme geben...
und stell die Füsse einfach so ab, wie es dir bequem ist, mach keine Experimente mit wechseln der Fussstellung unter der Fahrt usw.


----------



## Eos308 (16. Juli 2014)

Mh,mag sein, ja das mit dem "schon immer so gemacht" muss ich mir bei der Arbeit auch dauernd anhören 

Ich wurde früher immer ausgeschimpft, wenn meine Füße nur ein Stück nach vorne rutschten, daher ist das wahrscheinlich so eingebrannt 
Wenn ich auf den Straßen jetzt sprinten will, stelle ich die Füße ganz automatisch wieder nach hinten.. aber ich hoffe, das gibt sich noch
Schließlich bringt die Haltung ja doch einige Vorteile im Gelände.. 

Was etwas unebenere Strecken angeht, war das brettern mit den SPDs schon anstrengend, auf Dauer...


----------



## teatimetom (22. Juli 2014)

redVellocet schrieb:


> "Tradition?"
> Keine Ahnung, wird ja irgendwie schon immer so gemacht. Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass auf Pinkbike in einem Artikel mal erwähnt wurde, dass einige Pros kritisieren, dass der Verstellbereich der Cleats am Schuh meist viel zu weit vorne sitzt, ich finde es aber gerade nicht mehr.
> 
> Als ich selbst mit dem MTBn angefangen habe, habe ich auch immer versucht auf meinen Flats mit dem Ballen zu fahren, fand das aber immer relativ befremdlich und ermüdend. Mittlerweile stehe ich wieder ein gutes Stück Richtung Mitte, es fühlt sich einfach für mich besser an.
> ...


Interessantes Video vom Barel 
Die Fersen tiefer wie die Fussballen ist klar.
Drehung der Cleats mit den Fersen leciht nach innen, interessant.

Das er die Cleats nochmal 8 mm ausschneidet nach hinten ist aber interessant. Da scheints verschiedene Religionen zu geben, die ganzen Guides in Whister sind der Meinung das man schon relativ auf dem Fussballen fahren sollte. Bei -8mm ist man immernoch in der Nähe des Fussballens.

Wies gefällt so gefällts, ich fahr lieber auf dem Ballen und gefühlt auch schneller.


----------



## teatimetom (26. Juli 2014)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Ich zitiere hier einfach mal James Wilson:
> 
> "Pedaling your bike is much more like squatting or deadlifting than running or jumping. And when you look at the lower leg and foot mechanics of this type of movement you see that you do not want to be balancing on and pushing through the ball of your foot.


Hier der genannter Artikel von James Wilson auf PinkBike 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/why-yo...he-ball-of-your-foot-when-you-pedal-2014.html






Hier gehts  um Feinheiten, viele Leute auf Flatpedals stehen kurz vor der Ferse


----------



## Eos308 (26. Juli 2014)

Ah super, danke dir!


----------



## ina0281 (28. Juli 2014)

fahre auch die 5ten, carver und freeride. vorne den absatz runter hinten etwas hoch. passt und klebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron_Hide (2. Oktober 2016)

Möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen da ich auch gerne mal vom Pedal geworfen werde 

Habe das Problem vor allem bei Sprüngen. 
Ich fahre mit FiveTen Impact und DMR Vault. 
Bin am Donnerstag mal wieder einen Sprung gefahren da habe ich links komplett das Pedal verloren. Ich fahre links immer vorne.
Habe bisher immer versucht die Fersen nach außen zu drehen um so die Schuhe zu verkeilen. 
Hat einer vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Bin vorher den Sprung mit weniger Federweg aber Klicks sicher gefahren.


----------



## zichl (2. Oktober 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen da ich auch gerne mal vom Pedal geworfen werde
> 
> Habe das Problem vor allem bei Sprüngen.
> Ich fahre mit FiveTen Impact und DMR Vault.
> ...


Körperspannung. Mit Klicks verlernt man das gerne bzw lernt es überhaupt nicht. Du musst immer die Körperspannung halten und dich richtig in die Pedale verkeilen, aber nicht indem du die Schuhe verdrehst. Ferse leicht nach oben und Fuß nach hinten drücken, dadurch baust du den erforderlichen grip auf. Ist halt anstrengender als mit Klickies.


----------



## noocelo (2. Oktober 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> (...) aber nicht indem du die Schuhe verstehst.


ich nix verstehen.


----------



## zichl (2. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> ich nix verstehen.


Zitierten Text lesen, meinen Text lesen, nachdenken, verstehen. Sprich, da könnte man selbst drauf kommen.  Aber ich hab den Autokorrekturfehler korrigiert.


----------



## noocelo (2. Oktober 2016)




----------



## duc-mo (2. Oktober 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> Bin vorher den Sprung mit weniger Federweg aber Klicks sicher gefahren.



Mal ganz blöd gefragt, wenn du dich mit Klicks wohl gefühlt hast, warum dann beim neuen Bike der Wechsel auf Flats???


----------



## Iron_Hide (3. Oktober 2016)

So hab das heute mal mit Fersen hoch und Druck nach hinten probiert. Ist spürbar anstrengender und fühlt sich auf dem Trail sehr ungewohnt an, aber ich hab heute keinen Pedalverlust gehabt. 
Also danke schonmal für den Tipp, werde das nun mal weiter so versuchen. 
@duc-mo Ich bin bewusst auf Flatpedals umgestiegen weil ich meine Fahrtechnik verbessern möchte (z.B. auch Bunny Hop, Hinterrad versetzen, Wheelie etc. lernen) Zudem fährt man meiner Erfahrung nach mit Klickies gerne mal unsinnige Lines weil man eben nicht vom Pedal geworfen werden kann.


----------



## DrMo (3. Oktober 2016)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Problem:
> Bin ich auf Trails mit mehreren aufeinander folgenden Stufen unterwegs, verliere ich ganz gerne mal den Kontakt zu den Pedalen. Sprich, Fuß ist kurz in der Luft, Landung erfolgt auf dem Pedal willkürlich und der Fuß steht dann beim nächsten "Schlag" nicht optimal auf dem Pedal.



Hi Sven,
es gibt einen Thread zum Thema "Pumpen" der das Thema "heavy feed" genauer aufgreift. Das könnte helfen.

Sinngemäß:
Deine *Füße drücken immer *kurz *nach unten*, nie bei normaler Fahrt nach oben ziehen
Die Federung des Bikes/die Stufen drücken das Bike wieder nach oben gegen deine Fußsohle
Deine Füße drücken wieder nach unten usw. Der Rhythmus muss dabei stimmen.
Grüße MO

PS: Vielleicht helfen diese Vorstellungen/Übungen

Trampolin: Ziel Kontakt Fuß-Tuch halten
Beine strecken sich und drücken Tuch nach unten, Oberkörper bleibt etwa auf gleicher Höhe
Tuch drückt Beine nach oben, Beine geben so nach, dass Oberkörper auf gleicher Höhe bleibt
repeat

Puckelpistenfahren: Ziel Kontakt Ski-Schnee halten
Beine strecken sich und drücken Ski nach unten in die Mulde
Puckel drückt Ski nach oben, Beine geben nach
repeat
--------------
Springen ist dann nichts anderes als eine Phasenverschiebung:
Wenn man nach oben gedrückt wird _streckt_ man die Beine.
Um das Bike mit nach oben zu nehmen kann man die Technik von Marcs Bildern anwenden (Verspreitzen)


----------



## duc-mo (3. Oktober 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> @duc-mo Ich bin bewusst auf Flatpedals umgestiegen weil ich meine Fahrtechnik verbessern möchte (z.B. auch Bunny Hop, Hinterrad versetzen, Wheelie etc. lernen)



Das habe ich schon häufig gelesen und gehört, werde es aber wohl nie verstehen...



> Zudem fährt man meiner Erfahrung nach mit Klickies gerne mal unsinnige Lines weil man eben nicht vom Pedal geworfen werden kann.



Das hat aber nix mit den Klickies zu tun, sondern mit der eigenen Einstellung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (4. Oktober 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon häufig gelesen und gehört, werde es aber wohl nie verstehen...


Mit Klickies bescheißt man sich halt gerne mal selbst und zieht das Bike an den Klickies hoch/rechts/links/usw. Mit Flatpedals kommt man gar nicht erst in die Versuchung so etwas zu machen.



duc-mo schrieb:


> sondern mit der eigenen Einstellung...


Es liegt immer an der eigenen Einstellung ob und wie man etwas lernt.


----------



## --- (4. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## aibeekey (4. Oktober 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Mit Klickies bescheißt man sich halt gerne mal selbst und zieht das Bike an den Klickies hoch/rechts/links/usw. Mit Flatpedals kommt man gar nicht erst in die Versuchung so etwas zu machen.



Also ich selbst fahre Flats, aber wenn nun jemand mit Klickies und "mieser" Technik trotzdem über höhere Baumstümpfe hopsen und fiesere Spitzkehren als ich fahren kann, wo ist dann das Problem?

Dann kann ich mir meine "echte" Technik sonst wo hin schmieren, besser fahren kann dann im Prinzip trotzdem er... weil er fährt, wo ich dann schiebe.


----------



## Kadauz (4. Oktober 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Also ich selbst fahre Flats, aber wenn nun jemand mit Klickies und "mieser" Technik trotzdem über höhere Baumstümpfe hopsen und fiesere Spitzkehren als ich fahren kann, wo ist dann das Problem?
> 
> Dann kann ich mir meine "echte" Technik sonst wo hin schmieren, besser fahren kann dann im Prinzip trotzdem er... weil er fährt, wo ich dann schiebe.



Wie schon oben erwähnt, baut man eine ganz andere Körperspannung auf. Das hilft auch ungemein beim Springen. Ich bin jahrelang mit meinem Allmountain Klickies gefahren, und dann mit dem Enduro auf Flat umgstiegen. Ich bin mir vorgekommen wie ein Anfänger. Beim Springen immer den Kontakt zum Pedal verloren etc. Ich war einfach nicht mehr so mit dem Bike verbunden. Mitlerweile bin ich soweit, dass ich nie den Kontakt zum Pedal verlieren, höchstens wenns mans übel ruppig wird, liegt aber dann eher an der nachlassenden Konzentration. Am Ende bleibt, dass ich mich mit Flats einfach sicherer fühle.

Mit Flats wird man auf jeden Fall gezwungen, etwas Hecklastiger zu fahren (mehr Grip). In Verbindung mit einem sehr langen Reach, kann das zu einer sehr unergonomischen Fahrweise führen.

Zur Fußstellung: ich stehe so, dass der Ballen meines großen Zehs genau über (vielleicht ein paar mm darüberhinaus) der Pedalachse ist. Gerade wenn es ums "Verkeilen" geht, hab ich da die größte Kontrolle.


----------



## _Vader (4. Oktober 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen da ich auch gerne mal vom Pedal geworfen werde
> 
> Habe das Problem vor allem bei Sprüngen.
> Ich fahre mit FiveTen Impact und DMR Vault.
> ...




@DrMo hat es schon angesprochen, aber die Erklärung is bisschen komisch.
Vor nem Sprung, Drop, usw. musst du dein Fahrwerk (Federung und Reifen) mit einem kurzen Impuls von deinem Körper kurz komprimieren. Der Sprung wird idealerweise dann gefahren, wenn das Fahrwerk wieder ausfedert, also in der Aufwärtsbewegung ist. Dadurch bleiben die Pedale unter den Füßen. Die Verkeilung, Körperspannung unw gibts antürlich auch noch. Alles zusammen, gleichzeitig und flüssig natürlich.


----------



## Kadauz (4. Oktober 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen da ich auch gerne mal vom Pedal geworfen werde
> 
> Habe das Problem vor allem bei Sprüngen.
> Ich fahre mit FiveTen Impact und DMR Vault.
> ...



Ging mir zu Beginn auch so. Geholfen hat BunnyHop zu üben bzw. dann zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (4. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn alles stimmt (Schuhe, Pedale, Technik) kann es noch helfen die Zugstufe im Dämpfer einen oder zwei Klicks schneller zu machen. War bei mir das Problem und ein Klick hat schon genügt.


----------



## duc-mo (4. Oktober 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Mit Klickies bescheißt man sich halt gerne mal selbst und zieht das Bike an den Klickies hoch/rechts/links/usw. Mit Flatpedals kommt man gar nicht erst in die Versuchung so etwas zu machen.



Das hat nix mit "bescheißen" zu tun, die feste Verbindung zwischen Pedal und Schuh ist für mich einfach der Grund warum ich lieber mit Klicks auf ruppigen Trails unterwegs bin. Ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg auslösen, aber auf dem Enduro Hardtail musste ich mit Flats sehr viel mehr "arbeiten" um auf ruppigen Trails nicht den Kontakt zu verlieren. Mit Klicks bin ich auf den gleichen Trails wesentlich entspannter unterwegs, kann freier die Linie wählen und dabei gehts mir nicht um fragwürde "Schweinehop" Einlagen aus den Klicks... Du kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass ich auch mit Flats einen sauberen Bunnyhop hinbekomme... Der Fragesteller hat einfach angemerkt, dass er die gleichen Wege mit Klicks sehr sicher gemeistert hat, da finde ich es legitim die Hintergründe für den Wechsel zu erfragen.


----------



## Herr Latz (5. Oktober 2016)

Das ist doch ein fahrtechnisches Problem und wenn man deswegen am Rebound rumtut ist das bestimmt keine Ursachenbekämpfung. Ich finde es immer (und gerade mit Flatpedals) wichtig beim fahren locker auf dem Rad zu stehen und mit den Füßen und Händen den Bewegungen des Rads zu folgen. Ich würde auch nicht unbedingt rum fahren und mir denken "heavy on the feet" sondern mich drauf konzentrieren dass mein Oberkörper relativ ruhig bleibt während Hände und Füße die Bewegung vom Rad mitmachen. Klar, wenn ich mit mach 10 in einen Anlieger knalle ist nichts mit locker bleiben, aber das sind ja normal auch nicht die Situationen wo es einen von den Pedalen rüttelt.


----------



## paburk (5. Oktober 2016)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein fahrtechnisches Problem und wenn man deswegen am Rebound rumtut ist das bestimmt keine Ursachenbekämpfung.


Wahrscheinlich ja, mein Tip zielt auch eher auf Pedalverlust in Wurzelfeldern und ähnlichem. Die Fahrtechnik muss natürlich zuerst stimmen.


----------



## _Vader (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja richtig, verkrampfte Haltung (die Beine folgen nicht dem Rad usw) ist oft die Ursache. Bin noch nie mit Klickies gefahren, aber es geht hier doch auch nicht um "wer ist für oder gegen Klickies?". Dass man mit Flats halt nicht ziehen kann ist klar. Und ziehen an den Pedalen mit Klickies würde ich auch nicht als bescheißen ansehen, sondern um eine weitere Möglichkeit das Bike zu kontrollieren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Oktober 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen da ich auch gerne mal vom Pedal geworfen werde
> 
> Habe das Problem vor allem bei Sprüngen.
> Ich fahre mit FiveTen Impact und DMR Vault.
> Bin am Donnerstag mal wieder einen Sprung gefahren da habe ich links komplett das Pedal verloren. Ich fahre links immer vorne.


Was meines Erachtens am meisten hilft: einen sauberen Bunnyhop lernen. Da muss man sich in den Flats sauber verkeilen und kann das dann auch in anderen Situationen anwenden. 

Ich persönlich mache es so, dass ich beim vorderen Fuß die Ferse hängen lasse und beim hinteren Fuß anhebe, zum Verkeilen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2016)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mache es so, dass ich beim vorderen Fuß die Ferse hängen lasse und beim hinteren Fuß anhebe, zum Verkeilen.


Diese methode hat mir auch weiter geholfen. Seitdem mach ich schon mal ein hupferle.


----------



## Chainzuck (7. Oktober 2016)

Meine Meinung:
Dieses verkeilen ist Blödsinn.
Beim bunnyhop/springen ist das ne reine timing sache. Das rad ist die Verlängerung des Körpers. Wenn Bike und Körper zusammen (als ganzes) abspringen, dann bleiben sie auch in der Luft zusammen. Da muss man sich nicht verkeilen. Das ist wie springen mitm Skateboard, das folgt den Füßen auch von allein. Die Fersen unterschiedlich hängen lassen halte ich für den falschen Ansatz/ Sichtweise.
Bezüglich abrutschen wenns richtig ruppig wird:
Korperspannung hin oder her( na klar braucht man die, wie bei jedem Sport), wenns so richtig ruppig und schnell wird, dann passiert das halt. Selbst  WC DH flatpedal Verfechter, wie Bryceland sagen bei den richtig ruppigen strecken,dass sie nicht mehr sicher stehen können und wechseln auf klicks.
Das ist das beste am Klicks: der sichere stand. Technik lernt man damit trotzdem.


Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zichl (7. Oktober 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Dieses verkeilen ist Blödsinn.
> Beim bunnyhop/springen ist das ne reine timing sache. Das rad ist die Verlängerung des Körpers. Wenn Bike und Körper zusammen (als ganzes) abspringen, dann bleiben sie auch in der Luft zusammen. Da muss man sich nicht verkeilen. Das ist wie springen mitm Skateboard, das folgt den Füßen auch von allein. Die Fersen unterschiedlich hängen lassen halte ich für den falschen Ansatz/ Sichtweise.
> Bezüglich abrutschen wenns richtig ruppig wird:
> ...


Nein, wenn du nicht verkeilst dann kannst du das Bike schlecht in der Luft wirklich führen bzw ohne Körperspannung ist man ein Sack Kartoffeln auf zwei Räder. Und Technik lernst du mit Klicks leider nicht richtig da du nie lernst wie wichtig Körperspannung ist. Du kannst das gerne anders sehen aber nicht umsonst wird es jedem Anfänger nahe gelegt mit flats anzufangen. Aber vielleicht blickst du als einziger durch.

Das heißt nicht dass jeder Klickies Fahrer keine Technik hat. Aber wenn einer mit flats keinen bunnyhop hinbekommt ist das umsteigen auf Klickies keine Lösung. Der hat einfach fahrtechnische Defizite die es zu beseitigen gilt.


----------



## Kadauz (8. Oktober 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Das ist das beste am Klicks: der sichere stand. Technik lernt man damit trotzdem.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bestätigen. Ich bin jahrelang mit Klicks unterwegs gewesen. Nach Wechsel auf Flat musste ich das Springen ganz neu lernen. Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte, würde ich auf jeden Fall mit Flats anfangen.

Das Verkeilen hilft zu Beginn ungemein, beim Springen nicht den Kontakt beim Absprung zu verlieren. Wenn das Timing besser wird, braucht man das tatsächlich nicht mehr aktiv tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Oktober 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> ...
> Beim bunnyhop/springen ist das ne reine timing sache. Das rad ist die Verlängerung des Körpers. Wenn Bike und Körper zusammen (als ganzes) abspringen, dann bleiben sie auch in der Luft zusammen. Da muss man sich nicht verkeilen. Das ist wie springen mitm Skateboard, das folgt den Füßen auch von allein.


Das ist schon klar. Die füße befinden sich ja auch nur wenige zentimeter über dem pedal. Das kann trotzdem unangenehm sein. Falls man die füße in der luft ohne *verkeilen *gegen die pedale drückt, dann öffnet sich die schere aus rider und bike und die pedale wandern weg. Das ist simple physik.
Der Herr Bryceland fährt nicht auf meinem niveau, kein vorbild für mich.


----------



## _Vader (8. Oktober 2016)

also iwas macht ihr falsch, ich hab noch nie beim bunnyhop die pedale verloren. Obwohl ich kein freund des aktiven verkeilens bin.
edit: Bzw meine Füße heben auch nicht von den pedalen ab, falls das gemeint is.


----------



## zichl (9. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> also iwas macht ihr falsch, ich hab noch nie beim bunnyhop die pedale verloren. Obwohl ich kein freund des aktiven verkeilens bin.
> edit: Bzw meine Füße heben auch nicht von den pedalen ab, falls das gemeint is.


Man verkeilt ja auch nicht mit aller Gewalt, es passiert intuitiv wenn man es mal kann. Wie sonst bekommst du den Hinterteil des Fahrrades sonst in die Luft? Indem du dich ganz doll fest am Lenker fest hältst?   Irgendwo muss die Drehbewegung her kommen die es dem Hinterrad ermöglicht vom Boden abzuheben.


----------



## paburk (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich verkeil da also auch nichts. Und ja, Bike am Lenker mitnehmen beim Springen hilft


----------



## _Vader (9. Oktober 2016)

kann sein, dass es bei mir passiv geschieht. Hab das aber nie gelernt oder extra drauf geachtet. Beim bunnyhop mach ich's so wie beim olli mit dem skateboard. Erst die front hochziehen, abspringen und dann die front runterdrücken. Dadurch kommt das hinterrad hoch. Mit dem DirtHt schaff ich so 80 cm. Mit dem fully vlt 50? Beides geschätzt.


----------



## DrMo (9. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht könnte man die beiden Kategorien bilden um den Pedalkontakt beim Fahren zu beschreiben:

A: Feste Verbindung Schuh-Pedal: Clickies, Verspreizen

B: Entkopplung des Fahrers von vertikalen Beschleunigungen: Dämpfer des Rades, aktive Dämpfer des Fahrers durch Pumpen ...


Reine Methode A würde bedeuten mit einem ungefederten Rad mit Clickies grobe Wurzelstrecken zu fahren.
Mehr als Schritttempo geht da nicht. Hört sich nicht nach Spaß an.

Mit viel passend eingestelltem Federweg hat man das Problem des Kontaktverlusts weniger,
aktives Fahren sollte Methode A fast überflüssig machen. Macht auch mehr Spaß. Mir zumindest.

-----------------
Zum Thema Bunny Hop:
""Follow up with a full jump extension, keeping your arms straight to *maintain pressure on the ground* through the rear tyre *while moving up on your pedals.* At this stage, you are ready to take-off. Fold back from your extension, * pull up on the bars and lift the bike in front of you* while *tucking your knees up to clear the way for the bike*.

*Apply back-force on the pedals* and level up the bike horizontal, *lifting the rear wheel FURTHER up*. Maintain the tucked position until you have cleared the obstacle. Once the obstacle has been cleared, let the rear wheel drop first for a smooth and progressive landing."
aus http://www.trashzen.com/bunny-hop-with-mtb.php


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> also iwas macht ihr falsch, ich hab noch nie beim bunnyhop die pedale verloren. Obwohl ich kein freund des aktiven verkeilens bin.
> edit: Bzw meine Füße heben auch nicht von den pedalen ab, falls das gemeint is.


Sorry, ich habe das wort bunnyhop überlesen. Dort ist es so wie von @vader beschrieben, und das problem stellt sich nicht.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (17. Oktober 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Dieses verkeilen ist Blödsinn.
> Beim bunnyhop/springen ist das ne reine timing sache. Das rad ist die Verlängerung des Körpers. Wenn Bike und Körper zusammen (als ganzes) abspringen, dann bleiben sie auch in der Luft zusammen. Da muss man sich nicht verkeilen. Das ist wie springen mitm Skateboard, das folgt den Füßen auch von allein. Die Fersen unterschiedlich hängen lassen halte ich für den falschen Ansatz/ Sichtweise.
> Bezüglich abrutschen wenns richtig ruppig wird:
> ...


Springen ohne verkeilen? Ok.
Bunny Hop ohne verkeilen? Träum weiter.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. November 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. Februar 2017)

Ich fühle mich auch gerade wie ein blutiger Anfänger: nach 16 Jahren mit Clickies jetzt am B+ mit Flats zu fahren. Springen sieht derzeit wie Mehlsackweitschubsen aus - ansonsten geht es aber erstaunlich gut (wenn ich mich bewusst darauf konzentriere).


----------



## Jierdan (3. Juni 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Knie nicht strecken, sondern mit gebeugten Beinen das Fahrrad in den Bodenverkauf drücken - aktiv, und nicht passiv fahren...


was ist denn dieses 'aktiv fahren' von dem man immer hört? macht man das bereits, wenn man nicht wie ein Passagier auf dem Bock sitzt? mir ist das ernsthaft unklar...


----------



## noocelo (3. Juni 2017)

mitgehen. abfedern. schwerpunkt verlagern. drücken. ziehen. pumpen etc. – eben alles außer starr auf dem ferd zu sitzen.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juni 2017)

Genau...also nicht wie ein Passagier passiv darauf sitzen


----------



## Kuba1907 (5. Juni 2017)

Servus zusammen,

Sehr hilfreicher Thread für mich, da ich mich genau in der Situation befinde, von Klicks auf Flatpedals gewechselt zu haben. Bin ca. 7 Jahre mit Klicks unterwegs gewesen, seit zwei Jahren hab ich die XT Trail drauf und war immer sehr zufrieden. In der Zeit hat sich mein Fokus beim Fahren von Touren hin zu Flowtrails verschoben. Bikeparks möchte ich jetzt auch ausprobieren. Der Stand auf den Klicks ist sehr gut, da verrutscht nichts. Aber genau das war in machen Situationen das Problem, ich hab mich bei einigen Dingen unsicher gefühlt. Hinzu kamen bei langen Fahrten auch mal Knieschmerzen, bei denen ich dann gerne mal die Fußstellung auf dem Pedal geändert hätte.
Habe mir nun die 5/10 Freerider und das Shimano Saint Pedal gekauft und heute die erste Fahrt unternommen. Habe gemerkt, wie ich manchmal den halt auf dem Pedal verloren hab, höchstwahrscheinlich aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik. Den Tipp mit dem Verkeilen werd ich morgen ausprobieren, dann wird die neue Kombi auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg ausprobiert (falls jemand von euch auch da sein sollte, könnte man ja gerne zusammen fahren).
Wie ist es denn mit der Länge der Pins? Heute hatte ich noch kurze Pins (also mit Untergescheibe) drauf, macht es Sinn auf die längeren zu gehen? Habt ihr sonstige Tipps zu Fahrtechnik, gerade für Sprünge?


----------



## zichl (5. Juni 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Sehr hilfreicher Thread für mich, da ich mich genau in der Situation befinde, von Klicks auf Flatpedals gewechselt zu haben. Bin ca. 7 Jahre mit Klicks unterwegs gewesen, seit zwei Jahren hab ich die XT Trail drauf und war immer sehr zufrieden. In der Zeit hat sich mein Fokus beim Fahren von Touren hin zu Flowtrails verschoben. Bikeparks möchte ich jetzt auch ausprobieren. Der Stand auf den Klicks ist sehr gut, da verrutscht nichts. Aber genau das war in machen Situationen das Problem, ich hab mich bei einigen Dingen unsicher gefühlt. Hinzu kamen bei langen Fahrten auch mal Knieschmerzen, bei denen ich dann gerne mal die Fußstellung auf dem Pedal geändert hätte.
> Habe mir nun die 5/10 Freerider und das Shimano Saint Pedal gekauft und heute die erste Fahrt unternommen. Habe gemerkt, wie ich manchmal den halt auf dem Pedal verloren hab, höchstwahrscheinlich aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik. Den Tipp mit dem Verkeilen werd ich morgen ausprobieren, dann wird die neue Kombi auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg ausprobiert (falls jemand von euch auch da sein sollte, könnte man ja gerne zusammen fahren).
> Wie ist es denn mit der Länge der Pins? Heute hatte ich noch kurze Pins (also mit Untergescheibe) drauf, macht es Sinn auf die längeren zu gehen? Habt ihr sonstige Tipps zu Fahrtechnik, gerade für Sprünge?


Der Grip der Saint Pedale mit five ten freerider ist richtig gut, allerdings müssen die Unterlegscheiben unbedingt weg unter den Schraubenköpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. Juni 2017)

Ja, hatte damals bei den Saint auch die lange Variante bei den Pins und dann war der Grip schon in Ordnung.


----------



## talybont (6. Juni 2017)

Ist alles schön und gut, aber Pedalieren auf ruppigen Trails geht nicht wirklich (mit dem HT).

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuba1907 (6. Juni 2017)

Dann werd ich die Unterlegscheiben mal abnehmen. Hab dann zwar was bammel vor Schienbeinkontakt, aber muss man wohl durch


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Juni 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich die Unterlegscheiben mal abnehmen. Hab dann zwar was bammel vor Schienbeinkontakt, aber muss man wohl durch


Am anfang ausreichend klammerpflaster und octenisept mitnehmen. Mit der gewöhnung lassen diese kunststücke nach.


----------



## Jierdan (6. Juni 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Am anfang ausreichend klammerpflaster und octenisept mitnehmen. Mit der gewöhnung lassen diese kunststücke nach.


 dachte ich auch, im Normalfall stimmt das auch, aber im Falle eines Sturzes hat man irgenwie das Pedal doch häufig an ungünstigen Körperteilen...


----------



## pndrev (6. Juni 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Am anfang ausreichend klammerpflaster und octenisept mitnehmen. Mit der gewöhnung lassen diese kunststücke nach.



Ich fand immer, der Vorteil der ständigen Narben an Schienbein und Wade ist, dass die Brennesseln nicht mehr durchkommen.


----------



## Lisma (6. Juni 2017)

Hol dir Schienbeinprotektoren aus dem Trialbereich oder auch von anderen Sportarten. Zum Üben perfekt weil sie dir die Angst nehmen und man dadurch dann lockerer wird.


----------



## fone (6. Juni 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Habe gemerkt, wie ich manchmal den halt auf dem Pedal verloren hab, höchstwahrscheinlich aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik.


Diesen Kontaktverlust wirst du mit längeren Pins nicht beheben können. Das Umbauen kannst du also erst mal sparen.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Diesen Kontaktverlust wirst du mit längeren Pins nicht beheben können. Das Umbauen kannst du also erst mal sparen.



Aber bei größeren Schmerzen am Schienbein lernt es sich schneller  

Gäbe allerdings auch Schoner fürs Schienbein, falls man seine Modellbeine nicht zerkratzen will 
Ansonsten finde ich schon, dass man auf guten Pedalen/längeren Pins trotzdem noch mehr halt hat (besonders auf ruppigen schnellen Strecken)...sonst würden es ja theoretisch Bärentatzenpedale auch tun.


----------



## fone (7. Juni 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich schon, dass man auf guten Pedalen/längeren Pins trotzdem noch mehr halt hat (besonders auf ruppigen schnellen Strecken)...sonst würden es ja theoretisch Bärentatzenpedale auch tun.


Naja, ist ja nicht so, dass der Gripp ins Unendliche steigen würde je länger die Pins sind.
Ich hab mir aber die Saint nochmal genauer angeguckt, die Unterlegscheiben sind dicker als ich es in Erinnerung hatte und die Pins damit sehr kurz. Dachte es ist vergleichbar mit den kurzen und langen Pins bei den alten Shimano DX Pedalen.
@Kuba1907 es macht also doch Sinn, die Pins umzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstafant (7. Juni 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, hatte damals bei den Saint auch die lange Variante bei den Pins und dann war der Grip schon in Ordnung.


Aber mehr als "In Ordnung" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, was die Saint-Pedale (auch ohne Unterlegscheiben) an Grip leisten. Sind sicher tolle Pedale, was die Qualität der Lager angeht, aber besonders griffig finde ich sie nicht.


----------



## zichl (7. Juni 2017)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Aber mehr als "In Ordnung" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, was die Saint-Pedale an Grip leisten. Sind sicher tolle Pedale, was die Qualität der Lager angeht, aber besonders griffig finde ich sie nicht.


Also mit den five ten freerider fand ich die echt richtig gut. Ich hab allerdings noch 2 mm längere Schrauben verbaut.


----------



## Monstafant (7. Juni 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> … Ich hab allerdings noch 2 mm längere Schrauben verbaut.


Aha, vielleicht ist das der entscheidende Punkt. 
Mit im Lieferumfang ist ja noch ein Tütchen mit Ersatz-Pins. Ob die länger sind?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich nutze diese, und bin sehr begeistert was den Grip angeht.
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/equipment/components/benniesplatformpedals/116772


----------



## skaster (7. Juni 2017)

Also ich hatte damals die Unterlegscheiben direkt entfernt, trotzdem finde ich den Grip der Saint-Pedale eher bescheiden. Kann weder mit meinen Wellgo DH, noch mit den Sudpin III, oder den Spank Oozy mithalten.


----------



## Kuba1907 (7. Juni 2017)

Danke für eure Kommentare. Bisher hab ich es leider nicht nach Stromberg geschafft, aber dafür heute nochmal den Bunny Hop geübt. Dabei etwas übermütig geworden und eine Treppe für einen eleganten Abgang auserkoren. Planung für Stromberg steht auf morgen, dann werd ich auch noch die Unterlegscheiben entfernen. Bisher noch ein wenig unsicher...


----------



## Kuba1907 (7. Juni 2017)

Ach ja, bezüglich Saint und anderen Pedalen: ich hab die Saint gekauft, da sie zu einem guten Kurs von 45,- Euro zu haben waren. Denke, dass es bei mir aber echt eher an der Technik liegt ;-)
Ach ja, wie lange halten denn so 5/10 Freerider eigentlich?


----------



## MTBLA (9. Juni 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Denke, dass es bei mir aber echt eher an der Technik liegt ;-)
> Ach ja, wie lange halten denn so 5/10 Freerider eigentlich?



Guter Denkansatz ! Das Material ist nicht für alles verantwortlich...


----------



## Kuba1907 (9. Juni 2017)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Guter Denkansatz ! Das Material ist nicht für alles verantwortlich...


 Tja, da bin ich wohl Realist

Übrigens hier noch das Update nach Stromberg: direkt noch im ersten Abschnitt des Wild Hog abgefahren und die Unterlegscheiben entfernt. Der Grip war unterirdisch, bei jedem Kicker den Pedalkontakt verloren. 
Ohne Unterlegscheiben dann um Welten besser! Bleibt jetzt erstmal so. Am Wochenende wird weitergeübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

